# Unknown Cichlid



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Yeah so about a year ago I got this Cichlid from the LFS and it was brown all over when I moved him to the 65 gallon he turned white all over. I will try to get some pictures.

I got a video of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa4t7hNZHcQ


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't ID off of brown than white. You should wait till you have the picture before posting


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Hansolo said:


> Can't ID off of brown than white. You should wait till you have the picture before posting


I got it! Hopefully you all know what the brute is!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you are talking about the pinkish looking fish with the big black eyes that you are focusling on most ; it is not an african cichlid...
it is a red devil...gets to be about a foot long....it can also change colors again and can get huge lips and a hump on it's forehead...


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

lohachata said:


> if you are talking about the pinkish looking fish with the big black eyes that you are focusling on most ; it is not an african cichlid...
> it is a red devil...gets to be about a foot long....it can also change colors again and can get huge lips and a hump on it's forehead...


That's what I thought. The pet store sold it as a African Cichlid! :chair:

My father thought it was dyed. Would it be okay to keep him in there or will he kill everything? Because he is pretty peaceful in there. I think the water parameters are different any way. So do you think it would be better to put it on craglist or trade it in to a pet store?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually ; what i don't see is a proper environment for african cichlids...there should be piles of rocks for them to hide in...(big piles)
it would be best to get rid of the red devil......it isn't dyed...they are pretty interesting...i have seen them go from white to pink to splotchy red to full blood red in a years time...males can get huge lips and a frontal gibbosity....at one time those were very valuable...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_owzjJuyS1...Q/Qk681lSkniw/s400/Amphilophus_labiatus_3.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/125/351147983_e881e8c438.jpg


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

lohachata said:


> actually ; what i don't see is a proper environment for african cichlids...there should be piles of rocks for them to hide in...(big piles)
> it would be best to get rid of the red devil......it isn't dyed...they are pretty interesting...i have seen them go from white to pink to splotchy red to full blood red in a years time...males can get huge lips and a frontal gibbosity....at one time those were very valuable...
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_owzjJuyS1...Q/Qk681lSkniw/s400/Amphilophus_labiatus_3.jpg
> ...


My dad is hard headed. He does not believe me when I tell him we need texas holey rock. How many gallons could we keep him in by himself? A 10 gallon?


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Erm.. 40 at least. Could stick other fish possibly as well, but still needs it even by itself.


----------

